# WebDAV, DIGEST und Plaintext-Passwörter



## DasArne (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte meinen WebDAV-Server (Jackrabbit) für Windows-Clients erreichbar machen. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, funktioniert das nur mit DIGEST-Authentication. 
Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, das die Passwörter meiner Kunden md5-verschlüsselt abgelegt sind. Um DIGEST-Authentication durchführen zu können, bräuchte ich aber entweder das Plaintext-Passwort oder den HA1=md5("Account:Realmasswort"). Ich habe leider weder noch. 

Was könnte ich tun?

Gibt es eine Methode BASIC-Authentication beim Microsoft-Client wieder zuzulassen? (Läuft sowieso alles über https)
Gibt es die Möglichkeit DIGEST-Authentication so zu konfigurieren, das ich md5-Passwörter nutzen kann?
Eigentlich müsste jeder, der einen LDAP als Authentifizierungsquelle mit DIGEST-Authentication nutzt, dieses Problem haben.  

Viele Grüße
*Arne*


----------



## port29 (4. Juli 2010)

> Gibt es eine Methode BASIC-Authentication beim Microsoft-Client wieder zuzulassen? (Läuft sowieso alles über https)



Ja, die Möglichkeit besteht.
http://www.netzwerktotal.de/vistawebdav.htm

Auf der Seite findest du etwas weiter unten (Windows Vista Problemlösungen) eine Anleitung, wie du es Windows beibringen kannst, BASIC Authentifizierungen zuzulassen. Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich das gleiche Problem, Windows XP konnte eine Verbindung zu einem WebDAV zulassen, bei Vista und Win7 wurde die Verbindung allerdings abgewiesen. Mit der Anleitung konnte ich es beheben.

Würde mich über ein Feedback freuen, wenn es geholfen hat.


----------



## DasArne (5. Juli 2010)

Hi Port29 (msg-icp),

danke Dir für Deine Antwort. Ja der Registry-Hack kursiert ja schon eine ganze Weile im Web. Leider klappt das bei mir und bei vielen anderen nicht. Ich habe auch meine Schwierigkeiten damit, einem Kunden zu raten, er solle seine Registry ändern, damit er etwas so Normales wie webdav nutzen kann. 
Wir haben jetzt eine neue Strategie: Dem Kunden gegenüber erwähnen wir den MS-WebDAV-Client nicht mehr. Statt dessen erklären wir in der Anleitung die Installation von NetDrive (http://www.netdrive.net), einem nachinstallierbaren WebDAV-Client. Das hat vor allem den Vorteil, das wir vom Kunden in der Anleitung nun nicht mehr inakzeptable Handlungen erwarten, die oft nicht zum Ziel führen. 

Ich finde es interessant, wie MS es schafft WebDAV ins Exotische zu drängen. Sicher nicht ohne eigenes Interesse...

Viele Grüße
Arne​


----------

